# Win 10 start menu. Still no fix.



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm sure this has been asked by a million people here and elsewhere but I'm just sick and tired of this problem (start menu and apps not working) and I'm getting really frustrated as it's been happening since my upgrade to win 10 2 weeks ago. I've looked everywhere and been on tons of websites and have read just about every possible solution and have tried the SFC /scannow (didn't find any problems), the powershell command to try to reinstall the apps, WSreset, doing a system restore (worked for 2 days but the problem came back),restarting Windows explorer... 

I haven't tried creating a new user account because I've read about people who had no success with that either. And I don't want to Reset and lose all my programs...

Is there really a solution or this just comes with Win10? It looks like a lot of people are still having this problem and they cannot find a way around it. 

This was an upgrade from my Win7 to 10. 

Any suggestions, please ? 

Thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in their rush to protect you MS forgot a lot of us do not need their help, this is a ten security problem. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

ren %windir%\System32\AppLocker\Plugin*.* *.bak (press enter) restart computer let us know how you get on.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

jenae said:


> Hi, in their rush to protect you MS forgot a lot of us do not need their help, this is a ten security problem. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-
> 
> ren %windir%\System32\AppLocker\Plugin*.* *.bak (press enter) restart computer let us know how you get on.



Thanks for the reply. I did that and it says "The system cannot find the file specified". 

Maybe it's just better to go back to Win7 as I don't think there's anything left I can do.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

You mention that you upgraded 2 weeks ago. Windows 10 makes it easy to go back to your previous version within 30 days -- so you are in luck - if that's what you want to do.

1) Click or tap on the Windows Start Menu icon
2) Select Settings
3) Select Updates & Security
4) Select Recovery
5) Select "Go Back to Windows 7"

You can still upgrade to Windows 10 again - for free - up until July 29, 2016. 

In the meantime, you can see if your computer manufacturer has BIOS updates & driver updates to help the older models work better with Windows 10 ... (this is especially helpful for laptops)


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

OldGrayGary said:


> You mention that you upgraded 2 weeks ago. Windows 10 makes it easy to go back to your previous version within 30 days -- so you are in luck - if that's what you want to do.
> 
> 1) Click or tap on the Windows Start Menu icon
> 2) Select Settings
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I know I have a month to go back to win7. I like the look of win10 but I think I'm gonna go back to 7. I don't have an external drive to do a back up on and I'm kind of worried downgrading to 7 might screw things up. What are the chances of things getting messed up in the process, or after?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Your earlier installation was saved in a "Windows.old" folder, so the process usually works pretty well (not much drama). So long as you are within 30 days of the upgrade, things work fine.

I think about nine or ten of my customers decided to go back to previous versions of Windows after upgrading to 10. They all were happy that the procedure was painless. 

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------

